# Dive Boat Conception Fire off Santa Cruz Island - Many Missing



## Rover (Sep 2, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rsts-flames-California-30-people-rescued.html


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 2, 2019)

Filling the news here in So. Calif.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Sep 2, 2019)

All of the crew members got off the ship.
Only passenger are unaccountable.
Not cool.
Maybe criminal.

This ship had more than 6 passenger so it was a license vessel. Should of been Bunker gear and at the least hand held fire extinguishers available. Amazing what you can do to get people out of a burning house, or boat with bunker gear and a scott pack.

No fire alarms then your required a fire watch.

Just not cool at all.


----------



## gswager (Sep 2, 2019)

Crew dorm is where the captain bridge is which is on top of boat. Passengers are in the bow area. I've been on boat similar to it while on scuba diving trip before. I don't remember on how many entries are there. One is in gallery for sure. 

I'm not adding more details to it because it's too many speculations.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Sep 2, 2019)

https://forum.gcaptain.com/t/multiple-casualties-during-dive-boat-fire-near-santa-cruz-island/52558

Forum talk with photos. One set of stairs up thur the gallery, possible a escape hatch.

Fire hazard are engine room, and gallery.

Bad set up. Not much left of the boat after the fire. Reports how it would flash over after knock down.


The company website.
https://www.truthaquatics.com/


----------



## Asher (Sep 3, 2019)

Yeah, with one stairway going up through the front of the galley and the supposed escape hatch in the rear probably blocked with diving gear on top of it, they really had no chance. I think it all started with some kind of explosion. The crew immediately jumped off the boat. I'm waiting to see what they have to say, I doubt they had any choice. I think on that boat there is only a ladder type method of getting to the upper deck and that's in the rear. I've been on a lot of overnight trips on boats like that and have always slept well, I doubt I ever will again.
Terrible situation for all.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Sep 3, 2019)

Latest report was 6 crew members, one left behind, the room chart show a crew members bunk below deck.


----------



## railiner (Sep 3, 2019)

What a horror story...my thoughts and prayers for the victim's and their families...

I hope something positive can be obtained from this, in the way of improved passenger safety on such vessel's.

It certainly gives one pause, to think in terms of fire escape planning, no matter where one is ...at home, while visiting, at hotel's, on a ship, bus, or even on a train. Something most of us never even consider. Knowing the nearest escape route and how to use it can save ones life....


----------



## Rover (Sep 4, 2019)

anumberone said:


> Yeah, with one stairway going up through the front of the galley and the supposed escape hatch in the rear probably blocked with diving gear on top of it, they really had no chance. I think it all started with some kind of explosion. The crew immediately jumped off the boat. I'm waiting to see what they have to say, I doubt they had any choice. I think on that boat there is only a ladder type method of getting to the upper deck and that's in the rear. I've been on a lot of overnight trips on boats like that and have always slept well, I doubt I ever will again.
> Terrible situation for all.



News reports today said that the crew was being interviewed today by authorities.


----------



## Ziv (Sep 4, 2019)

I believe the passenger cabin was below the galley (near the boats center of gravity to minimize motion sickness) and the air tank storage area while most of the crew quarters were on an upper deck. Plus there were some oxygen canisters. Rapid fire growth exacerbated by oxygen release and exploding air canisters as they cooked off. Nightmare situation.


----------

